# Recommend Areas Where I can Let the Dog Run Leash-Free Around Lisbon?



## HarryCat (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello to all of you!

I am in sunny Portugal, with my dog. I would like to ask you dog owners if there are areas you would recommend me where I can let the dog run free without a leash.

Also, my dog really loves to go to the beach (sea, river, lake, whatever), but I am currently without a car and living around Lapa/Santos-O-Velho. Even if you can recommend places outside the city I am sure it would be useful for me in the future and for others in different areas.

Thank you very much!


----------

